
Feminist economics - ikeboy
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feminist_economics
======
Gibbon1
I've come around so some of this way of thinking. Specifically traditional
economics focuses on a archetypal factory worker as a unit of labor. Any work,
especially unpaid work outside that setting is considered 'leisure' As I've
gotten older and more experienced I've realized this is fatally flawed.
Economists like it because it seems like a hard unit. Much preferable to the
really very fuzzy unit of a 'family'. Meaning you can easily reason and
pretend to write meaningful closed form equations about a get showing up at
the factory gates with a lunch pail. Much harder to define and reason able a
'family'

Basic flaw is captured by the old joke about the drunk looking for his keys in
the snow under the streetlight. Instead of next to his car where he dropped
them... because it's easier to see. Reasoning about the economic value
produced by families and all the unpaid labor conducted therein is too hard,
so ignored and dismissed.

